# New Taswell 49 Owners



## Taswell49 (Aug 25, 2015)

We purchased a Taswell 49 cutter late 2014, now first year in Chesapeake. She is a two stateroom, fiberglass deck, scheel keel model, 1991. Anyone wanting to know about these boats, we might be able to help. Hull #21 out of a total of 65 or so made.

Thanks


----------



## Taswell49 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's some recent shots.


----------



## George P (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, nice boat!
We own hull 29. Love it.
The boat is currently in Greece awaiting our arrival in March
Cheers
George


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a buddy that owns one. Nice to sail, feels like a tank. The joinery below is gorgeous. He's had tons of trouble with the fiberglass build quality, however. Everything from needing to peel the bottom from severe blistering to gelcoat issues. Some real gut punches, but he still love the boat.


----------



## George P (Feb 1, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> I have a buddy that owns one. Nice to sail, feels like a tank. The joinery below is gorgeous. He's had tons of trouble with the fiberglass build quality, however. Everything from needing to peel the bottom from severe blistering to gelcoat issues. Some real gut punches, but he still love the boat.


Yikes, I have never heard about them having severe blistering...too bad for him. Our's is 23 years old and spent almost all it's life in the water. Hauled out In December and the bottom was blister free, gelcoat is also in very good condition.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

George P said:


> Yikes, I have never heard about them having severe blistering...too bad for him. Our's is 23 years old and spent almost all it's life in the water. Hauled out In December and the bottom was blister free, gelcoat is also in very good condition.


His would be close to the same age, built in the 90s. Don't recall the year. He's not the original owner, so it's hard to say how she was treated out of the yard.

Nevertheless, I think it is a symptom of the Taiwanese yards. One can come out bulletproof, while the next has issues.

Tens of thousands to correct, but he's still a big Taswell fan.


----------



## mattqthomas (Jul 30, 2015)

Thankfully my Taswell 49 #44 has no glass fibre problems. My only gripe about my lovely boat is that they burried the wiring in innaccessible glassed in tubing. 

She sails well and is easy to manage short handed.


----------

